

TPM (trusted platform module) chip hacked - ars
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_TEC_CRYPTO_CHIP_CRACKED

======
ars
See also <http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/24756/>

This was a hardware hack, not a software hack.

~~~
yungchin
Thanks - the AP link doesn't work (maybe because I'm not in the US?) and sends
me to a page to select which state I'm in, but this link does.

~~~
ars
Try this too:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=Security+chip+that+does+encry...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Security+chip+that+does+encryption+in+PCs+hacked)

